
The school with no classes, no classrooms and no curriculum - lemming
https://medium.com/pi-top/meet-the-school-with-no-classes-no-classrooms-and-no-curriculum-7cc7be517cef
======
lemming
I'd love to know how they're funded. In the initial paragraphs it says they're
"awash with cash", but they don't say how they get it - is it private or
public?

------
coder4life
Sounds like my path of learning javascript, except add 'no school'.

That said, I wish I would have spent my formative years in a school like this.

